#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  半夜偷翻媽媽的化妝盒結果是........

## Kofu

變成獵豹了~~~




其他還有一些耍白爛的在這裡
http://gallery.timduru.org/v/Furry/K...eup/?g2_page=1


我也來個什麼象徵性的收費嗎 = ="""?? 免了免了~~這麼一張被貞子糊過的臉看還要收費說不過去~

不過這裝大概上了有30~40分鐘左右,第一次自己化妝說  :Embarassed:  大致上自己看起來還OK啦不曉得大家覺得怎麼樣~~~?

----------


## 小龍

阿....   :狐狸嚇到:  我看到鬼帥哥了
不過，是怎麼化妝的=口="

----------


## 池

唔喔...好厲害的妝Q口O

orz話說化妝品的味道 實在很可怕
抹滿整個臉的感覺 不知道是怎樣(汗顏

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

被驚嚇到囧
這張跟印象中的Kofu，
就好像豆腐皮跟豆漿間的差距一樣大啊！(啥鬼囧！？)

話說化粧品化滿臉很累吧=w="
對皮膚也滿傷的XD

----------


## 夜月之狼

京劇(一秒)

真的 一看到腦中就閃過這個囧"

好厲害啊囧"

----------


## Kofu

那個是在店裡買的化妝膏,味道超級無敵重的~~ = ="" 說實在的.......我自己也不知道要怎麼化妝= ="" 只是在臉上亂糊而已,洗完臉的時候我可以聽到我的臉在叫哈雷路亞XDDD (不知道京劇用的化妝料是不是一樣的東西~)

這幾張照片的Kofu已經變成不是豆漿也不是豆腐皮了~是豆渣! 囧(....萬聖節真的要弄成這樣出門嗎???)

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

鬼阿!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(秒)(被擊殺

一點進來就被嚇到了XD..

哇哇哇 好強耶 自已畫的..^^

不過我想那味道應該不好受...

----------


## 孤獨之狼

突然看到一個我一直以來都想要的東西
那個牙齒.............
我要一個啦..........
哪買的?我好想要喔....

----------


## 狼王白牙

已經可以去表演變臉秀了, 挺厲害的易容術...

但是其實看標題是猜想說, 是翻出媽媽的化妝盒, 然後從裡頭發現一顆
紅色小藥丸跟一顆藍色小藥丸, 選擇吃下紅色的就恢復原形了........

原來頭像應該要畫成豹才對  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Ming

可以先去翻媽媽的化妝盒，找一瓶隔離霜，塗上一層之後再上妝比較不傷皮膚
洗臉之前再偷拿卸妝油 / 乳按摩全臉，可以卸得比較輕鬆乾淨

----------


## wuhanroro2008

厲害哇！妝化才太有像了啊！
可不可以狼面孔妝化像不像呢。。。

----------


## 迪亞狼

唷~(指)

那個牙齒我也有一個~

是在*5年前*到金門雜貨店買的^^

我的是塑膠製成 , 不怎麼敢戴...(一個塑膠東西放在嘴裡不好受)

----------


## davidliau

好棒的化妝技巧
十分自然耶
偷媽媽的化妝品果然是值得的

----------


## 快樂狼人

但真的是獸感十足呢~很有獸的樣子^^如果是我畫上去以後真的有點捨不得擦掉的感覺阿XD

----------


## 秋之回憶

剛點的時候.....被嚇一跳= =~~~因為我都盯著螢幕看..... 要去收驚惹= ="(快~回來喔 ~喔~~~喔~~~~)  看是後來抗仔細厚  畫的還不錯耶@@ 有像喔~
大拇指給你一勾=w=

----------


## 風的水藍

話說.....
你下次畫這樣半夜去買東西八XD
保證嚇死人也~~~!!(被打飛)

----------


## Katsuya XII

有一些小缺點...

1.沒有戴"豹耳朵"
2.耳朵沒遮起來

所以看起來不像獵豹\r
反而有點像半獸人XDDDDD

我ㄧ開始看到像片還以為是女的...

----------

